# Official Nationals Pics!!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Just got back my official pictures from nationals. Had to share them!

GCH Eastwind Farm Dorcas *D *M EEEE90

















In the finale lineup:









Second place dam and daughter with Phoenix Rising Farm Sensation 2*M









Phoenix Rising Summer Love (NC Promisedland Deviant Seven 6*D 3*M 90 x MCH/CH TX Twincreeks FAX SummerKnight *S *B 90) Her full brother is now owned by Logan 









Phoenix Rising Duh, Winning


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

love pic thanks


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow. They are all beautiful! Great pics


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Ashley!! Your girls look great and they did AWESOME :thumbup:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

The pics are terrific! Congratulations to you!

Jan


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG your goats are pretty!!! :drool: Congrats, it sounds like you did AWESOME!!! :clap: :leap: :stars: :wahoo: Will you be in Loveland CO for the Nationals next year?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Congratz! I love looking at the official photos!
So which one are you??


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Great photos!! 
Summer Love looks so incredible! (as do all your goats!)
I am so excited I was able to purchase Dark Knight her brother from you!!
Thanks again. :dance:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks 

I didn't want to do the pics at the time, but all first place winners had to get the pics done... dunno why. But I'm glad I did it now cause I have nice pictures.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow Congrats! Love the pictures! Do they charge a lot to get the pictures done at the shows? I had considered trying to get into taking pictures at the livestock shows in the future


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Wow Congrats! Love the pictures! Do they charge a lot to get the pictures done at the shows? I had considered trying to get into taking pictures at the livestock shows in the future


At our 4-H stuff they don't charge anything to the exhibitors or participants. For our livestock skillathon win we had pictures done by a proffessional. I'm not sure if the show committee pays the photographer or not but if I were to win something then we would pay for pics as long as it was reasonable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big Congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Wow Congrats! Love the pictures! Do they charge a lot to get the pictures done at the shows? I had considered trying to get into taking pictures at the livestock shows in the future


They don't charge the exibitors anything. The photographer is paid by the show. We don't have a photographer set in stone yet for 2012 AGS Nationals in NJ. :wink: Are you interested?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

With the ADGA you only get charged for the picture you decide to buy. But all first and second place animals had to get their pics done for the record and that didn't cost us anything. But to get a hard copy of the photo's you were charged an arm and a leg. Which sucked, but we wanted copys!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Gosh that is too bad they charged you a lot! I would think maybe the cost of printing. Well it was worth it for these great photos of you and your goats!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Great pictures Ashley! Looks like you did really well there...your goats look in tip top shape! :hi5:


----------

